# Dell Optiplex gx270 BIOS cd/dvd not recognized



## gregjackson2001 (Aug 26, 2007)

I have an LG CD-Rom model crd-8482b and a Teac dv-w58e 
they are in a master/slave configuration with the Teac being the closest to the controller.

Neither is recognized by the bios A03
Neither is recognized if they are configured as 'cable select'

Is there any thing i can do to resolve this issue?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are the drive detected if connected individually (configured as Master)?

Have you tried a new cable?

-The Master should be connected to the end of the ribbon cable.
-The Slave should be connected to the middle connection.
-The other end of course connects to the motherboard.

Make sure that both drive are powered.


----------



## gregjackson2001 (Aug 26, 2007)

i tried a new cable.

and there is power... i can open the drive by pressing the front panel switch.

i'll try repositioning the master to the end of the cable.

thx


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

You can also switch the jumper pin to *Master* for the drive at the end of the cable and *Slave* at the drive in the middle of the cable if CS doesn't work. Also switch drives position around, (ex) if Teac is Slave, change the jumper and put it at the end of the cable etc.


----------

